# end mills by the pound



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2013)

I go to a whole sale tool store by my house from time to time and they have a large wooden crate filled with cutters for sale @ $4.00 a pound. There usually is nothing I want in the box, mostly large tools, but this day this is what I found. All told 4.5 pounds for $20.00. 6 flute 5/8 end mill, 3/8 double end mill, 3/8 single end mill, and 5/32 double end mills.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice score!!   I'd offer up a "You Suck" but instead I'll just say 'You lucky devil!!'


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## marwynne (Aug 26, 2013)

You are one lucky guy.   I would love to have a find like that. :thinking:


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice you got a lot more than 20 bucks worth.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 27, 2013)

We have the same deal that are scrap yard here right now
 But supposedly carbide Most of them are onsrod I bought a corn cob there the other day for $4


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 27, 2013)

One of each of those would make a nice improvement to my cutter collection!

Didn't know 6 flute existed.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad for you, there also was one on "my" street and they closed the place.  Old school, scoop up, put in brown bag and weigh it. Now I have to deal with Michigan store oh well.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 27, 2013)

:thumbsup: Nice score.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Glad for you, there also was one on "my" street and they closed the place.  Old school, scoop up, put in brown bag and weigh it. Now I have to deal with Michigan store oh well.


The owner of wholesale tool lives in michigan, I think he closed some of his stores as a sign of the times, everyone seems to have to down size. If you want to survive you do what you have to. So I think a lot of the merchandise has come to the Michigan store, I think odd stuff and unique skews are being sold off cheap. Maybe I should visit weekly to see if any more deals turn up, ya never know .........


----------



## DaveD (Aug 28, 2013)

That would be a slippery slope for me. I'd probably start figuring out how to buy and where to put bigger machines just so I could buy the bigger stuff in the box.


----------

